# How Much Social Welfare would I be entitled to if put on a 3 day week?



## willalex (14 Jan 2011)

Just been informed by my boss that he may have to put me on a 3 day week.

I am married with 2 dependent children and my wife does not work.

I take home €500 per week and pay no tax because of tax credit etc.

My take home pay will be reduced to €300 I guess.

Is there a way to calculate how much I would get for the 2 days I would have to sign on?

Thanks  in advance.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jan 2011)

Read the keypost guide as a starting point and use links; income is irrelevant as youn will be on JB


----------



## The Bishop (14 Jan 2011)

You get a personal rate and may get an increase for you wife and children.  You will not be paid for the first 3 days Your average weekly earnings do not affect the amount you get for a child dependent.  I think the personal rate is €188 and you would get 1/2 of it as it is based on a 6 day week and effectively you will be claiming for 3 days - I think


----------



## vandriver (14 Jan 2011)

You will get 2/5 of your weekly allowance for short time working as it is based on a 5 day week


----------



## pudds (14 Jan 2011)

> *Casual work or part-time work*
> 
> You may get Jobseeker’s Benefit if you can only get part-time or  casual work. You must be unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period  of 6 consecutive days and continue to look for full-time employment.
> For each day you are unemployed, one-sixth of the normal rate of  Jobseeker's Benefit is payable, provided that you are unemployed for at  least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days. For example, if you  get casual work for 2 days, you can get four-sixths of the normal  Jobseeker's Benefit for that week.
> ...



http://www.welfare.ie/syndicatedcon...ayments-and-work/jobseekers-benefit-and-work/


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Jan 2011)

Perhaps FIS might be a better option but you cannot receive both JB and FIS


----------

